# Canon 2000D/T7 Question



## jeffashman (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m trying to set my 2000D up for “back button focus” and both the docs for the 2000D and T7 that I can find online refer to the * button, but I can’t find it. Is it like the “any button” on a computer keyboard? If anyone is familiar with setting up “back button focusing” on this model, help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 14, 2021)

From memory but I believe on the back, in the upper right corner are two button next to one another and the one on the left is the '*' button.  I think it is normally used for exposure locking?


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 14, 2021)

Is it this one?


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you! That’s it! I have no idea how I missed it. Tired eyes or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxpixs (May 22, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Thank you! That’s it! I have no idea how I missed it. Tired eyes or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks for pointing out the button but I seriously cannot find anywhere in the menu to alter to BBF. Help most appreciated. 🙏


----------



## jeffashman (May 22, 2022)

Jaxpixs said:


> Hi, thanks for pointing out the button but I seriously cannot find anywhere in the menu to alter to BBF. Help most appreciated. 🙏


Press the Menu button, and navigate over to the yellow wrench with three dots. Tab down to Custom Functions. Press set. Tab right (the AF button) over to item 8, C. Fn IV:Operation/Others Shutter/AE lock button. Tab down to item 3:AE/AF, no AE lock. You can now exit the menu. This will allow you to use the button with the * for focusing, and disable the fire button on the front from focusing. That's it.


----------



## Jaxpixs (May 22, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Press the Menu button, and navigate over to the yellow wrench with three dots. Tab down to Custom Functions. Press set. Tab right (the AF button) over to item 8, C. Fn IV:Operation/Others Shutter/AE lock button. Tab down to item 3:AE/AF, no AE lock. You can now exit the menu. This will allow you to use the button with the * for focusing, and disable the fire button on the front from focusing. That's it.


Thanks soooooo much. Well done. Now done. Hugely appreciated.


----------



## jeffashman (May 22, 2022)

Jaxpixs said:


> Thanks soooooo much. Well done. Now done. Hugely appreciated.


You are very welcome!


----------

